# Question guys.



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Anyway so I was thinking. What if we started our own Celtic awards? Like have 10-20 categories and then vote for the member thats best fit for it. 

For example

Celtic Poster of the Year: member x
Celtic Rookie Poster of the Year: member y
All-Celtic Team: member x, member y, member z, member a, member b
Celtic 6th Poster: member q 

or something like that. It will kill some of the offseason time....:sour:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

that made no sense, sorry


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I like the idea, except I'm not entirely sure that we really do have enough posters to have that many awards.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> that made no sense, sorry


Yearly awards given to best Celtic posters....<---that definitly made sense.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> I like the idea, except I'm not entirely sure that we really do have enough posters to have that many awards.


Richie has got like what 15 Bleed Green members? So we could make about 5 awards for this year, maybe 10 for next?????

Back me up guys what do you think? Yay? Nay?


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> Richie has got like what 15 Bleed Green members? So we could make about 5 awards for this year, maybe 10 for next?????
> ...








I like it AQUA. Maybe keep it down to about 5 though. Not all the Bleed Green guys are regular posters here like others who just are not on the list. I say we go for it, just figure out a few categories.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll wait till next year, we still don't have that many posters...and someone else will need to do this, this was just a suggestions


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> We'll wait till next year, we still don't have that many posters...and someone else will need to do this, this was just a suggestions








Way to get my hopes up and allow them to crash back down again./ I dunno if I will eva' recover from this.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Celtic post awards*

Sounds like fun Aqua!

It will be a good way to burn up some of this slow time.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

I hope it takes up some of this time. Nothing is happening and its driving me crazy.:banghead:


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

Your have to start it this year, i've got my eye on ROY! 
seriously, would be good for this time next year, give the forum something to debate when it. is. so. slow.


----------



## JBone4eva (Oct 31, 2002)

<-------- ROOKIE SENSATION !! :yes:


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Sounds like fun to me, I'm not a Bleed Green member though, I don't know what that is?!?


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> Sounds like fun to me, I'm not a Bleed Green member though, I don't know what that is?!?








Look @ my SiG. Do you want me to add you? Ok fine, you convinced me .


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanx Richie Rich


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Add me Richie Rich!!!!!!


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Do i count as a rookie still? And richie i wouldnt mind being added to yours.


----------



## JBone4eva (Oct 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JBone4eva</b>!
> <-------- ROOKIE SENSATION !! :yes:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Bump...I guess

OT: And on an unrelated note, I am averaging 6.66 posts per day. :devil2: :evil:


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

I'm all for it as long as I win an award sometime


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

I vote "Yay."


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

wow, this confused me because it's from last summer, way to dig up a post! Ha ha! So are we gonna do it?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

You guys can do it....if ya wanna. This offseason isn't as boring as the last one...plus Go Sox....it's like a rollercoster ride.


----------

